# Ping fitting centre Gainsborough



## Curls (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi there, just signed up more or less specifically to write this review, already I've found there's quite a bit of good stuff on here so I'm glad I did. At Gainsborough I could see my drives flying out into the range, and thought "oh that was nice piercing trajectory" only to see the ball dropping around the 200 mark. Looking at the laser-guided telemetry I could see how low spin rates and trajectory were killing distance. Wasn't long before I swallowed my pride and am now pinging high and handsome 250-yarders consistently with a 12 degree regular flex G15. The whole experience was an education and is highly, highly recommended. Ps. fit for G15 irons too, magic, should be a good summer...


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Mar 28, 2011)

Curls,Welcome mate to a great forum,feel free to get involved.....


----------



## Curls (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Rob! Any advice for the newbie?!


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, glad you enjoyed your fitting.


----------



## Curls (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey a big thanks to those Ping guys, very professional outfit. I've been working with my pro for the past few months who has completely changed my swing, so it's a transition time for both swing and clubs but I can already see a big difference, taking 7 irons from where I used to take 5 irons. Granted my old clubs were pants but the new ones are amazing!


----------



## MKDave (Mar 28, 2011)

Good work on the fitting curls. Although I've never had one myself I'll be sure to get fitted when I'm back from Aus. Where abouts do you play mate?

Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## Curls (Mar 28, 2011)

Couldn't recommend it highly enough MK, I'm not sure if people on here will extol the virtues of an indoor fitting but I can't imagine being able to judge how well I've just hit the ball without actually seeing it flying out the range as well as seeing the numbers - maybe if I was a better player I could? So I'd say its well worth the money and hassle to find yourself a good outdoor fitting centre. I've been knocking the ball all over Welton just north of Lincoln, it's one of those short-but-narrow-fairways courses that makes you think you're too good for it one minute and is pounding you in the arrogant face the next.


----------



## MKDave (Mar 28, 2011)

someone I played with at my course recommended it, however, after paying for my dad to be fitted at the belfry I'll be going there for my new set. Glad you enjoyed it mate and I hope the handicap comes soaring down.


----------



## Curls (Mar 28, 2011)

Likewise chap, have no idea what my handicap is though, will find out when I submit a few cards! Sounds good at the Belfry too guess you have the advantage of playing multiple makes of club, Gainsborough was close and recommended by the club pro so I went with that. Good luck with the fitting it's the best couple of hours golfing education I've had followed by the longest 5 days of my life waiting for the clubs to arrive


----------



## MKDave (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol I can imagine!

What kind of scores do you usually shoot?


----------



## Curls (Mar 28, 2011)

Well.... Used to play pretty handy golf as a Junior, gave it up for 15 years and the bug got me last summer (dug its teeth in deep after the Ryder Cup). Last summers rounds were anywhere between plus 13 and 30  At the end of last year started working with the pro who more or less said I could keep my face but everything else had to change. Still lots of work to do, but the new clubs were a revelation (was playing with the same clubs I played as a Junior, they were cheap 2nd hand rubbish then, so...). Its a frustrating time, because when things start going wrong I subconsciously revert to my old comfortable (awful) swing. I've a lot of work to do and my short games in tatters but I've never been more enthusiastic about playing golf! Take this Saturday as an example round - level par after 5, then back to back 9s. ARGH!!! Finished on 90 with 40 putts. Like I say. Tatters ;-) Me and my putter have to have words, and then spend a lot of quantity time together. Just reading on another thread (about the guy who started and then decided he was starting again) that you're pretty handy on a good day!


----------



## MKDave (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like you should be fair cop this season then.

Yeah I have got the game in me just consistancy is a problem. I've had a 79 round my course too on my 3rd round. I'd like to think that if I was playing this summer I'd get down to low teens but know I need tuition and better equipment to get into single figures.

Not playing this summer is the only downside to gonig to Aus


----------



## Curls (Mar 28, 2011)

If you can shoot 79 and are off 22 I can only say that getting fit for new ones will more than likely slash your handicap!!! As someone who's struggling to unlearn my bad habits my advice would be start getting tuition asap...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2011)

Did you play the "Karsen Lakes" course while you were there? Highly recommend it if you didn't


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2011)

Did you play the "Karsen Lakes" course while you were there? Highly recommend it if you didn't


Click to expand...

Tell us about your round there Smiffy


----------



## Curls (Mar 29, 2011)

Did you play the "Karsen Lakes" course while you were there? Highly recommend it if you didn't


Click to expand...

Can't say I did, any good?...

(hijacked)


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Did you play the "Karsen Lakes" course while you were there? Highly recommend it if you didn't


Click to expand...

Can't say I did, any good?...

(hijacked)
		
Click to expand...

Very nice course with some cracking holes


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 31, 2011)

was the fitting free as a ping owner? I am led to believe charges are now being made


----------



## Curls (Mar 31, 2011)

was the fitting free as a ping owner? I am led to believe charges are now being made
		
Click to expand...

I made the booking at the start January and the first slot I could get was start of March, so if you are interested get phoning! The 1hr 30min session cost me Â£30 which they took on booking, regardless of whether I bought the clubs there and then or not. I had absolutely no problem with this based on A. Â£30 for 1.5hr with a golf pro is money well spent and B. I can imagine people were taking advantage, getting fit for clubs for free there and picking them up cheap elsewhere, so fair play. I bought the clubs there and they offered me a members discount and half price on soft goods (bag, shirts, whatever you fancy), which means they didn't really cost me much more than a high street store (almost exactly the same in fact). They said if I want to come back for a fine-tuning it's Â£20 (for half an hour I think). The repair shop will adjust your clubs for free if you need a different spot, if you need new shafts/grips I doubt that's gratis  Sounds like you're a Ping owner and if it's not too far away it would be the best Â£20 for 30 minutes you could spend on your game imo.


----------

